# Maignan: il KO col Liverpool. Stop da 1 a 2 mesi e mezzo



## admin (13 Ottobre 2021)

*Aggiornamento: Maignan si è operato stamattina. Si attendono i tempi di recupero ufficiali. *

Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola, l'infortunio accusato di Maignan risale alla serata di Liverpool ed al rigore parato a Salah. Secondo alcuni quotidiani il portiere dovrà fermarsi per un mese, per il CorSera (come riportato di seguito) rischia fino a 2 mesi e mezzo di stop. Se ne saprà di più in giornata.

*Maignan già fasciato durante i festeggiamenti di domenica*








News precedenti

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, il forfait di Maignan non potrà essere inferiore alle sei settimane, ma si parla di due mesi di stop.
Una stima più precisa verrà fatta dopo l'operazione. Occorre verificare se sono interessati i legamenti: in tal caso è da aggiungere un altro mese.
Maignan perderà sicuramente il doppio incontro con il Porto e il derby del 7 novembre

Anche per la GDS Maignan dovrà fermarsi per un paio di mesi.


----------



## kYMERA (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola, l'infortunio accusato di Maignan risale alla serata di Liverpool ed al rigore parato a Salah. Secondo alcuni quotidiani il portiere dovrà fermarsi per un mese, per il CorSera (come riportato di seguito) rischia fino a 2 mesi e mezzo di stop. Se ne saprà di più in giornata.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



E' incredibile, anche quest'anno stagione buttata al cesso per via degli infortuni.
Non capisco perchè se avevano capito che il problema fosse cosi grave perchè non si sono mossi subito per Romero.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola, l'infortunio accusato di Maignan *risale alla serata di Liverpool *


Ma va? Cristoforo Colombo inside.

L' ho già scritto ieri, non poteva fare a meno di andare a fare la panchina in quell' inutile competizione della europian nescional lig?


----------



## iceman. (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola, l'infortunio accusato di Maignan risale alla serata di Liverpool ed al rigore parato a Salah. Secondo alcuni quotidiani il portiere dovrà fermarsi per un mese, per il CorSera (come riportato di seguito) rischia fino a 2 mesi e mezzo di stop. Se ne saprà di più in giornata.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Da 10 giorni a 2 mesi e da 2 mesi a 2 mesi e mezzo.
Non so più che dire, diciamo che Ibra torna a Pasqua e Maignan dopo Natale.


----------



## Simo98 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Ma quando finiremo di essere così sfigati?
Questo è proprio un infortunio dettato dalla sfortuna, ne più ne meno
A questo ci affianchiamo uno staff di preparatori e medici che sembrano presi dalla strada...


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2021)

*Maignan già fasciato durante i festeggiamenti di domenica*


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma quando finiremo di essere così sfigati?
> Questo è proprio un infortunio dettato dalla sfortuna, ne più ne meno
> A questo ci affianchiamo uno staff di preparatori e medici che sembrano presi dalla strada...


Eh sì.. per curiosità sono andato a vedermi lo storico infortuni di Maignan.. prima di questo è stato fuori solo 1 volta per un problema alla spalla... stagione 2015/2016.. praticamente la sua prima da professionista.
Siamo sfigati. Pero' non mi tolgo dalla testa che, a prescindere da quanto starà fuori, potevamo risparmiare 15 giorni se si fosse operato SUBITO dopo l'atalanta. In fondo, non voglio essere dittatoriale.. ma lo stipendio lo paghiamo noi, un minimo di voce in capitolo dovremmo averlo.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola, l'infortunio accusato di Maignan risale alla serata di Liverpool ed al rigore parato a Salah. Secondo alcuni quotidiani il portiere dovrà fermarsi per un mese, per il CorSera (come riportato di seguito) rischia fino a 2 mesi e mezzo di stop. Se ne saprà di più in giornata.
> 
> *Maignan già fasciato durante i festeggiamenti di domenica*
> 
> ...


Quindi lo stop varia dalle 6 alle 10 settimane. Molto dipenderà da lui. Speriamo bene e che ci andasse una volta bene (bene poi…).


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Ottobre 2021)

In qualsiasi ambiente ( anche asilo) quando ti fai male la prima cosa che si fa è una radiografia.

Bastava una semplice radiografia per vedere se c'era un problema, non doveva essere complicato,eppure.....


----------



## EmmePi (13 Ottobre 2021)

Staff medico del Milan imbarazzante! Dopo Liverpool avrebbero dovuto eseguire tutti gli esami possibili e immaginabili. Una volta appurato che necessitava dell'intervento farlo ad inizio sosta campionato e non alla fine di quest'ultimo.

...per non parlare degli infortuni a catena degli altri giocatori.


----------



## elpacoderoma (13 Ottobre 2021)

col senno del poi siamo tutti i miglior radiochirurghifisiatri del mondo.
La realtà dei fatti la sa solo Maignan, che tra l' altro ha continuato a disputare ottime prestazioni anche con l' infortunio, quindi, colpa 0 dello staff rassegnatevi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> col senno del poi siamo tutti i miglior radiochirurghifisiatri del mondo.
> La realtà dei fatti la sa solo Maignan, che tra l' altro ha continuato a disputare ottime prestazioni anche con l' infortunio, quindi, *colpa 0 dello staff rassegnatevi.*



Certo certo,guai a toccare qualche figura all'interno del Milan,la colpa è sempre degli altri.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Ottobre 2021)

Soprattutto ragazzi speriamo che Maignan ne esca anche indenne.

Se si opera di certo non è per una stupidaggine, ci manca solo gli restino problemi ( anche minimi) di movimento dell' articolazione


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

Ieri gli stessi giornali che avevano smentito i tempi di recupero di 15 giorni,parlano di un ritorno in campo previsto per il 2022.

Salterà una decina di partite di campionato,tra cui molte partite fondamentali che affronteremo con sacco di patate Tatarusanu/Mirante. Tristezza infinita


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Ottobre 2021)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> col senno del poi siamo tutti i miglior radiochirurghifisiatri del mondo.
> La realtà dei fatti la sa solo Maignan, che tra l' altro ha continuato a disputare ottime prestazioni anche con l' infortunio, quindi, colpa 0 dello staff rassegnatevi.


Va beh dopo la specializzazione in epidemiologia ci sta di prendere anche quella in ortopedia.


----------



## Route66 (13 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> In qualsiasi ambiente ( anche asilo) quando ti fai male la prima cosa che si fa è una radiografia.
> 
> Bastava una semplice radiografia per vedere se c'era un problema, non doveva essere complicato,eppure.....


Eppure.... l'hanno fatta!
Almeno fino a li ci sono arrivati, mi rifiuto anche di credere il contrario sinceramente.


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola, l'infortunio accusato di Maignan risale alla serata di Liverpool ed al rigore parato a Salah. Secondo alcuni quotidiani il portiere dovrà fermarsi per un mese, per il CorSera (come riportato di seguito) rischia fino a 2 mesi e mezzo di stop. Se ne saprà di più in giornata.
> 
> *Maignan già fasciato durante i festeggiamenti di domenica*
> 
> ...


bene..
portiere titolare out
le 3 riserve della trequarti out.. 
se a fine mese siamo ancora in zona champions è un miracolo


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento: Maignan si è operato stamattina. Si attendono i tempi di recupero ufficiali. *
> 
> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola, l'infortunio accusato di Maignan risale alla serata di Liverpool ed al rigore parato a Salah. Secondo alcuni quotidiani il portiere dovrà fermarsi per un mese, per il CorSera (come riportato di seguito) rischia fino a 2 mesi e mezzo di stop. Se ne saprà di più in giornata.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## iceman. (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> .


Comunque un miracolo di 10-15 giorni è impossibile?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque un miracolo di 10-15 giorni è impossibile?


Più passano le ore e più i giornali si scatenano. Ora siamo arrivati a 10 settimane di stop.
Magari 15 giorni ....magari....


----------



## pazzomania (13 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque che palle, ci giochiamo letteralmente la stagione nelle prossime settimane, contro il Porto.


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma va? Cristoforo Colombo inside.
> 
> L' ho già scritto ieri, non poteva fare a meno di andare a fare la panchina in quell' inutile competizione della europian nescional lig?


Quando hai dirigenti inutili che non sanno imporsi...


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Ottobre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma quando finiremo di essere così sfigati?
> Questo è proprio un infortunio dettato dalla sfortuna, ne più ne meno
> A questo ci affianchiamo uno staff di preparatori e medici che sembrano presi dalla strada...


E dirigenti,non se ne salva uno in certe situazioni.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E dirigenti,non se ne salva uno in certe situazioni.


Diciamo che hanno alcuni difetti da correggere.


----------



## Garrincha (13 Ottobre 2021)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Eh sì.. per curiosità sono andato a vedermi lo storico infortuni di Maignan.. prima di questo è stato fuori solo 1 volta per un problema alla spalla... stagione 2015/2016.. praticamente la sua prima da professionista.
> Siamo sfigati. Pero' non mi tolgo dalla testa che, a prescindere da quanto starà fuori, potevamo risparmiare 15 giorni se si fosse operato SUBITO dopo l'atalanta. In fondo, non voglio essere dittatoriale.. ma lo stipendio lo paghiamo noi, un minimo di voce in capitolo dovremmo averlo.


Hanno provato a vedere se poteva giocare stringendo i denti, restare con un fastidio fino al termine della stagione ma a quanto pare non è tollerabile, solitamente operarsi è l'ultima soluzione e viene procrastinata il più possibile, a volte peggiorando la situazione


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Diciamo che hanno alcuni difetti da correggere.


Ok,ma dopo 3 anni di esperienza sul campo i difetti dovrebbero cominciare ad essere quasi nulli,mentre da noi invece sembra che ognuno dei dirigenti abbia preso l'incarico 1 ora prima,non so più che pensare.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ok,ma dopo 3 anni di esperienza sul campo i difetti dovrebbero cominciare ad essere quasi nulli,mentre da noi invece sembra che ognuno dei dirigenti abbia preso l'incarico 1 ora prima,non so più che pensare.


Diciamo che nello scegliere i giocatori sono abbastanza bravi.

Il resto te lo da l' esperienza, e siccome di esperienza non ne hanno, vien da sè che potranno e dovranno imparare.

Non diventi Marotta o Galliani o Moggi in 3/4/5 anni, ma ce ne vogliono 10 o 15 ( intendo per raggiungere apprendimento nella gestione delle trattative, conoscenze giuste, intuito e abilità nel capire il tuo interlocutore, fregarlo, anticiparlo, vedere i problemi prima che siano evidenti agli altri e se possibile prevenirli)


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (13 Ottobre 2021)

francamente non vedo che colpa possano avere i dirigenti in questa situazione


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2021)

In questo caso è pura sfiga. Però andava gestito diversamente, soprattutto per quanto riguarda la
Nazionale


----------



## andre85 (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento: Maignan si è operato stamattina. Si attendono i tempi di recupero ufficiali. *
> 
> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola, l'infortunio accusato di Maignan risale alla serata di Liverpool ed al rigore parato a Salah. Secondo alcuni quotidiani il portiere dovrà fermarsi per un mese, per il CorSera (come riportato di seguito) rischia fino a 2 mesi e mezzo di stop. Se ne saprà di più in giornata.
> 
> ...


Da quanto letto nella gazzetta il dolore c era ancora ma di lieve entità e durante il ritiro è peggiorato. Azzardo due ipotesi. 1) se lo curavano prima i tempi sarebbero stati ben più ristretti.
2) ha preso un altra botta con la Francia e la situazione è precipitata.


----------



## iceman. (13 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Diciamo che nello scegliere i giocatori sono abbastanza bravi.
> 
> Il resto te lo da l' esperienza, e siccome di esperienza non ne hanno, vien da sè che potranno imparare.
> 
> Non diventi Marotta o Galliani o Moggi in 3/4/5 anni, ma ce ne vogliono 10 o 15 ( intendo per raggiungere apprendimento nella gestione delle trattative, conoscenze giuste, intuito e abilità nel capire il tuo interlocutore, fregarlo, anticiparlo, vedere i problemi prima che siano evidenti agli altri e se possibile prevenirli)





andre85 ha scritto:


> Da quanto letto nella gazzetta il dolore c era ancora ma di lieve entità e durante il ritiro è peggiorato. Azzardo due ipotesi. 1) se lo curavano prima i tempi sarebbero stati ben più ristretti.
> 2) ha preso un altra botta con la Francia e la situazione è precipitata.


Ha preso pestoni contro Liverpool, Juve e Atletico non so se sullo stesso polso...


----------



## Theochedeo (13 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

..


----------



## York (13 Ottobre 2021)

Il problema non è l'infortunio, capita, ma non aver preso un secondo di buon rendimento a fine carriera.
Ne hanno incomprensibilmente preso uno già scarso da giovane e impresentabile da vecchio.
Mi rifiuto di credere che non ci fosse in giro un portiere maturo da almeno 6 in pagella.


----------



## York (13 Ottobre 2021)

York ha scritto:


> Il problema non è l'infortunio, capita, ma non aver preso un secondo di buon rendimento a fine carriera.
> Ne hanno incomprensibilmente preso uno già scarso da giovane e impresentabile da vecchio.
> Mi rifiuto di credere che non ci fosse in giro un portiere maturo da almeno 6 in pagella.


Appena finito di scrivere ho letto di Mirante.
Non potrà essere peggio di Tataruscarsu


----------

